

public speaking toastmasters  meetup at MIT - mpresh

Hello Everyone,<p>A big part of starting your business and leading a company is being a good public speaker. Toastmasters is a great organization that allows for practicing public speaking in a fun and supportive friendly environment. I would like to invite you guys to come visit the Tuesday Evening toastmasters at MIT which is every Tuesday at 6 pm in room 2-143.<p>Its free to come visit and participate if you want, meet people, etc<p>If you have any questions, feel free to contact me directly at mpresh@gmail.com.<p>Hope to see you all who are local to Cambridge MA to come and visit<p>-Mike

======
mpresh
Room number correction: its actually 2-132.

-Mike

